# تقليل فاقد التبخر في البحيرة



## water.eng (2 يوليو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
اشيد بهذا الموقع الممتاز والذي فيه الكثير المفيد بالنسبة للمهندسين.

اريد شاكرة معلومات عن التبخر في بحيرة الخزانات (السدود) وكيفية التقليل منه وموازنة ذلك التبخر بمناسيب البحيرة.
ولكم كل الود والاحترام.**..*​


----------



## water.eng (11 يوليو 2012)

ارجو من لديه خبرة او فكرة عن الموضوع ده افادتي عاجلا
ولكم الشكر


----------



## الهيدرولوجي (7 أغسطس 2012)

*التبخر في البحيرة*

اللهم وفقنا الا مانرمو اليه وأجعلنا يدا معينة لكل سائل 
بحيرة الخزان هي هي نواة الخزان الرئيسية وتقع في الحوز العلوي u/s حيث تجمع المياه 
تتعرض بحيرات الخزانات لفقد للمياه التي تحتويها ومن أسباب الفواقد في بحيرات السدود التبخر حيث يكون التبخر في فترة الصف نسبة لأرتفاع دراجات الحرارة 
وبالنسبة لمحاربة هذه الظاهرة لم يتم التوصل الى الآن على طريقة يتم بها التحكم ومحاربة هذه الظاهرة نسبة لأتساع حجم البحيرة وتعرضها بصورة مباشرة لأشعة الشمس 
ومن فوائد انشاء السدود تغير مناخ المنطقة الى الأفضل وذلك بسب التبخر كما أن التبخر يكون بصورة غير كبيرة 
اذا فوائد التبخر لاتقارن بمساويه على البحيرة 
.
.
والله أعلم


----------



## mourad bouzaida (7 أغسطس 2012)

je cherche comment télécharger le logiciel MECAFLEX.MERCI


----------

